# Mandy Capristo - 'DSDS - Deutschland sucht den Superstar' Season 12 Promoshoot in Thailand by Stefan Gregorowius (x26)



## MetalFan (22 Feb. 2015)

:WOW: :drip:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Vielen Dank don! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (22 Feb. 2015)

sexy seyy 

:thx:


----------



## vivodus (22 Feb. 2015)

Eine sehr Schöne.


----------



## achim0081500 (22 Feb. 2015)

sehr scharf


----------



## moonshine (22 Feb. 2015)

nice die Süße :thumbup:


meiner Meinung nach wäre es jetzt mal an der Zeit für ein ästhetisches sexy Shooting von ihr 

oder meint ihr nicht auch ?


:thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Mandy


----------



## Hehnii (22 Feb. 2015)

Ich be:thx: mich für Mandy!


----------



## Blitzer19 (23 Feb. 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## captainfuture (8 März 2015)

Echt super Bilder!! weiter so


----------



## Siwamat (12 Juli 2015)

Super sexy mandy.Ihre langen Beine... Wow


----------



## Bowes (8 Dez. 2015)

*Dankeschön für Mandy Capristo.*


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

verliebfähig!


----------



## jimmyharders (16 Dez. 2015)

very sexy long legs


----------



## rebates (3 Apr. 2016)

thanks for mandy!


----------

